# Tight calves and trouble sleeping



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

This seems to be happening more often as I'm doing longer rides.

I go for a long ride in the evening and when I get in even after stretching my calf muscles get really tight, i feel I'm doing a lot of stretching after but still it's so bad it keeps me awake and I have trouble falling asleep.

anything else I can do to alleviate this? Not doing the evening ride is not an option.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Morris Buttermaker said:


> This seems to be happening more often as I'm doing longer rides.
> 
> I go for a long ride in the evening and when I get in even after stretching my calf muscles get really tight, i feel I'm doing a lot of stretching after but still it's so bad it keeps me awake and I have trouble falling asleep.
> 
> anything else I can do to alleviate this? Not doing the evening ride is not an option.


Suggestions:
1. Drink more water/gatorade during and after ride
2. Aside from stretching, grab some baby oil and give your calves a good massage.
3. Maybe try an epsom salt bath after the ride.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Water, water, and more water...

...but not too much water.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

What everyone else said, plus, do you sleep on your stomach? If so, try hanging your feet off the end of the bed.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

do you have a desk job? try to stand more during the day. when I sit all day it really tightens up my hammies / calves.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> do you have a desk job? try to stand more during the day. when I sit all day it really tightens up my hammies / calves.


I do actually, web design/programming and I don't get up often...once i'm in the groove it's hard to stop lol

I will try all these things though, thanks peeps


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to get some pretty rough cramps in my calves and feet when I was in high school and I was always on top of my hydration. My health teacher recommended this: If you tuck your sheets in at the foot of the bed, untuck them, that way you're not binding your feet into a "flexed" position. As stupid as I thought it sounded, it worked.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe you have weak calves? (I also work at a computer desk all day.)

I have some hip issues, and had a tendency for my right calf to tighten up during hard climbing efforts. My sports med doctor got me doing heel drops every day (currently every other day for maintenance) and that eliminated the calf problem.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*+1 to water & stretching*

I suffer a similar fate occasionally. More so after a day of hard riding or walking up/down hilly terrain. So water and stretching helps the most.

Not a druggy :yesnod: , but my doc prescribed Zanaflex to use just prior to bedtime. It's a muscle relaxer that really seems to target my legs specifically. I pop one about once per month on average.


----------



## TheEndRB (Jun 10, 2010)

Try elevating them right after your ride. I'll lay on upside down in my car with my feet over the headrest. It looks goofy but it works.


----------



## Gill-Again (Mar 11, 2004)

If your calves are cramping while you sleep try putting a bar of Irish Spring soap (the original green one) under the sheets near your feet. Your calves will stop cramping. Honest, it works. 

My wife had leg cramps at night when she was pregnant, I had her try this and no more leg cramps.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

you could also look for the roll-pillows to put under your knees if you sleep on your back.
i also ascribe to the 'untucked-sheets-at-the-foot-of-the-bed' technique.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you tried a foam roller yet? Those things are great. If I can't find mine I'll even have someone else roll them with my marble rolling pin. :thumbsup:


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

gardenrunner said:


> Have you tried a foam roller yet? Those things are great. If I can't find mine I'll even have someone else roll them with my marble rolling pin. :thumbsup:


I use a stick for my calves. Works great. Glad I bought one for running  Foam rollers would work too though.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

consider moving your cleats back a bit - look up Steve Hogg's stuff on cyclingnews about cleat placement. Localized leg pain is a sign that cleat placement is off - forward placed cleats overload calves.


----------



## pw1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll preface this with check with your doctor. I have mild restless leg syndrome, and after long rides, it's near impossible for me to sleep without the help of prescription medication. I tried the loading up on liquids with electrolytes and all that did was make me get up 4x a night to pee. Hopefully you can find a solution that doesn't include taking medication, but if all else fails, it may be an option.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

pw1972 said:


> I'll preface this with check with your doctor. I have mild restless leg syndrome, and after long rides, it's near impossible for me to sleep without the help of prescription medication. I tried the loading up on liquids with electrolytes and all that did was make me get up 4x a night to pee. Hopefully you can find a solution that doesn't include taking medication, but if all else fails, it may be an option.


Is a symptom of RLS constantly pointing the feet and wiggling the toes?
If so you may be right...uh oh

And I have a stick, I love it, I accidentally packed it up for moving and won't be able to get to it for another week (


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Irons levels?*



Morris Buttermaker said:


> I go for a long ride in the evening and when I get in even after stretching my calf muscles get really tight, i feel I'm doing a lot of stretching after but still it's so bad it keeps me awake and I have trouble falling asleep.
> 
> anything else I can do to alleviate this? Not doing the evening ride is not an option.


Lots of other good advice here, and maybe this comment is completely irrelevant, but I found that after my low iron levels were addressed with an iron supplement, my twitchy legs issue was greatly reduced. Not sure if this is what your problem is, but it is something to be aware of if you know your blood iron levels are low.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Club soda has an ingredient in it called Quinine. While I don't know exactly what it does, this suggestion was given to me to fix the not sleeping at night due to pain in the legs. Try drinking a small bottle of it before bedtime and see if it helps.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

alexp247365 said:


> Club soda has an ingredient in it called Quinine. While I don't know exactly what it does, this suggestion was given to me to fix the not sleeping at night due to pain in the legs. Try drinking a small bottle of it before bedtime and see if it helps.


Wait, I thought Club soda was simply water and carbon dioxide?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

nightfend said:


> Wait, I thought Club soda was simply water and carbon dioxide?


There's quinine in it, although not a whole lot.


----------



## BullzeyeNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Try Sportslegs before and after the ride. And yes..drink lots of water!


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Lots of water. I also drink some Endurox R4 after longer rides and that seems to help with cramping, though I am no doctor or nutritionist. Other recovery drinks might help as well.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

i had tight calf muscles when my seat was too high and my cleats were not far enough back towards the rear heel of the shoe, as per Steve Hoggs recommendations. This (sliding cleats back towards the rear) will help protect your achilles heel as well as your calf muscles. Plus all other good advice above - electrolytes/salt, etc.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

On ebay you can pick up foam boots used to treat plantar fasceitis. The keep you feet bent at 90 degrees and helps to loosen your calves. A pair can be had for about 20 bucks.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

acid_rider said:


> i had tight calf muscles when my seat was too high and my cleats were not far enough back towards the rear heel of the shoe, as per Steve Hoggs recommendations. This (sliding cleats back towards the rear) will help protect your achilles heel as well as your calf muscles. Plus all other good advice above - electrolytes/salt, etc.


Ah just before i said that. Highly related to cleat position, i used to cramp in my calves every single race after more than about a month off, but after that it was fine and liked my cleats forward for the kick it gave me.
Too much crap talk is based on electrolytes, where ive experienced and heard of many cramps being cause by glycogen depletion. 

Train, cramp, adapt, train cramp adapt and no more problem.


----------

